# Paul Dalton l BMW 335D



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm neither Paul or the owner Sam, but I trust this is still the appropriate sub-forum to post this.

Paul 'no hands' Dalton: http://www.samjdalton.com/Miracle.html


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Having a good read of that now, thanks for the link.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats a HD cleans and what does it do?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Shocked that he puts the royal on by hand, car looks awesome.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

andyollie said:


> Shocked that he puts the royal on by hand, car looks awesome.


Yes does look awesome - but he puts Royale on with an applicator pad.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link, another great detail.

I guess that Paul would have gotten everything out of it's place in the van as he was working on the car, either way if he were detailing my car, I'd be more bothered about the detail than his van!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> Yes does look awesome - *but he puts Royale on with an applicator pad.*


That's what I meant by 'no hands'. I predict an increase in demand for applicator pads now - suppliers better stock up!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice!! A Good Read


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll read that a bit later, always a great read and fantastic results when Paul details a car.


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

looks fantastic excellent work from paul. if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost for this? i take it you only had the outside done.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

NN1 said:


> looks fantastic excellent work from paul. if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost for this? i take it you only had the outside done.


It wasn't the OP's vehicle. I wonder how Sam is related to Paul? Did he get it as a family favour? I do far too many of those.

Makes a great read and looks amazing.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Another nice detail and write up. I love this place!

May I call it home?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

so let me get this straight??? paul doesnt apply the wax by the palm of his hands?? i thought thats what it was designed for?


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

11 hours @ £75 per hour?.......expensive but obviously worth it!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Not a another PD Bashing thread please 

A cracking looking finish even if its a new car, I've much worse show room cars than this looked at the start.




I'd pay his prices thats for sure, If I could afford it that is


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jace said:


> Not a another PD Bashing thread please
> 
> A cracking looking finish even if its a new car, I've much worse show room cars than this looked at the start.
> 
> I'd pay his prices thats for sure, If I could afford it that is


just to clarify.. my comment was by no means 'PD bashing' just curious... if he has come up with a better way of cleaning a car then i want to try it too


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

oh god some brown nosers here aint there, any one elses post and no one would stick up for em

i think its better when people ask Qs rather than the usual

Top work 
Nce work looks amazing
ETC ETC

At least it gives people some thing to look at and get involved in


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes PD is a great detailers but his work is often matched by professional detailers on here and even some of the amatures too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

justin30513 said:


> Another nice detail and write up. I love this place!
> 
> May I call it home?


you may :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Maybe I was wrong in what I said, but in the past, anything even near being negitive sparked off a bashing, sorry if I read it wrong.

As for brown nose, not me, I would pay him, just like I'd pay Polished Bliss, C&S, Jedi Knight or even some company called AutoFinesse :car: 
to sort my own car out, If I wasnt so good at it myself :lol: :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

mba said:


> Yes PD is a great detailers but his work is often matched by professional detailers on here and even some of the amatures too.


ha.. i said that in a previous thread and it was deleted!?

I think Paul Dalton has been key in bringing 'detailing' into the public eye more. Hell... he was one of the reasons i realised i could do it as a business and was somewhat of an inspiration to me. Hes damn good and a bit more expensive than most and fair play to those who hire him... but others are nipping at his heels (meaning pretty much as good as him) in terms of quality from what this forum has shown and from the feedback from customers on here.

anyway.. back on topic. i was just interested in him applying by pad.. i thought that the warm hands were a key part in applying the wax 'turning from an enzyme to a wax' acording to his 5th gear video


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i was woundering about that too as any high content wax i have used is kind hard and grity till you break it down by warming it in ya hands, there agian i dont have a pot of The 7k Z so i cant realy comment,

Still all that matters is the end result and not so much how you get there, unless your obsesed like all us lot on here:lol: :lol: :lol:



Jace said:


> Maybe I was wrong in what I said, but in the past, anything even near being negitive sparked off a bashing, sorry if I read it wrong.
> 
> As for brown nose, not me, I would pay him, just like I'd pay Polished Bliss, C&S, Jedi Knight or even some company called AutoFinesse :car:
> to sort my own car out, If I wasnt so good at it myself :lol: :lol:


you would not wana pay me mate  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

On topic please


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

very impressive. Mr Dalton must be loaded!


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks absolutely amazing!. The guy definitely knows his stuff alright . Roughly how much does paul charge for detailing a car? (depending on which car and size i guess?).


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Blake-R said:


> That looks absolutely amazing!. The guy definitely knows his stuff alright . Roughly how much does paul charge for detailing a car? (depending on which car and size i guess?).


This should give you some idea but I think a lot are priced individually.

http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/auto-detailing-treatments.html


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> .. i thought that the warm hands were a key part in applying the wax 'turning from an enzyme to a wax' acording to his 5th gear video


It's contact with air that gives the enzyme to wax transition. Hand application is to warm the solid state product into a liquid (but this does increase the surface area so kind of related to the wax bit).

Sorry back on thread


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a really good write up.

Just goes to show though that there is always some people saying one thing and some saying another i.e.

The whole should you use an applicator pad
Should you use a sponge 
etc


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow still get amazed by how good his work is when finished:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

another amazing read!! what a result!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever thought that he causes some of the swirls himself with his zymol sponge? 
At the end of the day, its still a sponge even if its made by zymol. People say that he showed just how many swirls there are in the paint after it was washed and clayed. Could this be because he has just dragged a sponge all over it?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

doubtfull. a spong is still relativly safe if the car is pre washed properly. i wouldnt have thought pauls would have got to where he is today if he didnt know how to wash a car.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Fantastic work as usual from Paul Dalton!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Fanastic work as usual. Nice to see every car is treated with the same respect and attention to detail whether its a Veyron or a 3 Series. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Next person that goes off topic gets there ASS kicked


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some great work and an interesting way of applying the zymol - I've just learnt something! - Not that I have any Zymol Royale mind! After all why would I use that when I have two pots of Solaris


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Dam, you lot crack me up, is everyone having a bad day or something???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> Next person that goes off topic gets there ASS kicked


Agreed

Its a shame tbh especialy as Paul didn't post the thread! Everyone here likes comments when they show off their work and I have no problem with people asking questions or even - if your brave enough - constructive criticism but there is a nice way to do it


----------



## Red 5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Superb finish as usual by Mr D,

makes me smile to see under his user name 'sponge jockey'


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice detail, well done Paul


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

i imagine your right. He is indeed one of the best in the game but if you dont question these things, you will never learn.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jan 21, 2006)

The car does look great, you have to give him credit that he is using methods he clearly has tested as giving a better result for the customer rather than going by what everybody considers the norm (meaning the sponge/applicator)

He is also very prepared by having touch up paint made up before he attends any car thats a nice touch as is leaving it for the customer.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dangerous Dave said:


> The car does look great, you have to give him credit that he is using methods he clearly has tested as giving a better result for the customer rather than going by what everybody considers the norm (meaning the sponge/applicator)
> 
> He is also very prepared by having touch up paint made up before he attends any car thats a nice touch as is leaving it for the customer.


a bit off topic, 182 you can










much agreed but i have my own paint mixing system in my garage,:thumb: a few others might too i think:thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

superb,is that a swissvax wheel brush ,paul is using there ,rather than zymol


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

Another cracking one! Interesting method and reasoning for the Royale pad application.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> superb,is that a swissvax wheel brush ,paul is using there ,rather than zymol


Probably, the Zymol one falls apart


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Probably, the Zymol one falls apart


:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Probably, the Zymol one falls apart


Now, now Alex it's longevity challenged!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Now, now Alex it's longevity challenged!!!


lol, Souveran protects longer that the Z brush stays together.

Oh very nice detail too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> lol, Souveran protects longer that the Z brush stays together.
> 
> Oh very nice detail too


I have one thats still like new after 7 months (it is still in the celophane packaging they come in tough!!!)

They just don't seam to like strong wheels cleaners which lines up nicley for the Zymol Brite wheels cleaner

I'm going to stop now as i love Zymol!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Agreed
> 
> Its a shame tbh especialy as Paul didn't post the thread! Everyone here likes comments when they show off their work and I have no problem with people asking questions or even - if your brave enough - constructive criticism but there is a nice way to do it


Its not that anyone has anything against him personally its just some people are getting board of people kissing his ass as if he is the only person to have ever detailed a expensive car. this is a forum where people express themselves so why can i ask that if you say something negative about him the post gets removed like hes some sort of god that has a hold over people. I dont mean to sound full of it but i just dont understand why people look at him as a god as i am 100% sure that there are better detailers out there. :wave:


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Valetmagic said:


> Its not that anyone has anything against him personally its just some people are getting board of people kissing his ass as if he is the only person to have ever detailed a expensive car. this is a forum where people express themselves so why can i ask that if you say something negative about him the post gets removed like hes some sort of god that has a hold over people. I dont mean to sound full of it but i just dont understand why people look at him as a god as i am 100% sure that there are better detailers out there. :wave:


in some ways he is a god he has done so much for detailing he has brought it on along way thx to newspaper articles etc in every field out there there is someone at the top of there game who is well respected paul is one of them i dont know him and only seen his work on here and other places but i will say one thing that i have noticed from only being a member a short time on here there are other people on here not many a handfull who can match him for out and out top detailing tips and tricks

paul is lucky enough to be able to get his hands on alot of the top waxes and new stuff that comes out before alot of us see it no doubt but after reading alot of his work and alot of otheres on here u can just see that bit more detail he seems to go in to when he works

dont get me wrong theres some fine people on here who i would trust 100% on here with my car but thx to pauls good marketing skills he will always remain top of his game no doubt though have to agree can see people biting at his heels on this very forum for some top work with lovley cars but like anything in this world good marketing and word of mouth go along way

oh and by the way the einszett website has Gummi Pflege back in stock quick change of subject there before i get flamed lol


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK chaps - points made but can we keep this on topic pretty please.

It would be grossly unfair to Paul if this thread were locked for going way off topic and to be fair to all I fully understand both "sides" - pro detailers for feeling that they have Miracle's capabilities and amateurs for maybe being a bit starstruck and wanting to achieve Miracle type results.

I'm sure Paul would be the first to agree that I have no allegiance nor affiliation to Miracle Detail or Paul personally and I don't believe that he needs protecting from criticism for one minute but the rules in this section are clear and I'd ask that everyone takes them on board.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

AndyC said:


> OK chaps - points made but can we keep this on topic pretty please.
> 
> It would be grossly unfair to Paul if this thread were locked for going way off topic and to be fair to all I fully understand both "sides" - pro detailers for feeling that they have Miracle's capabilities and amateurs for maybe being a bit starstruck and wanting to achieve Miracle type results.
> 
> I'm sure Paul would be the first to agree that I have no allegiance nor affiliation to Miracle Detail or Paul personally and I don't believe that he needs protecting from criticism for one minute but the rules in this section are clear and I'd ask that everyone takes them on board.


Thank you sir for not letting this go any farther. I would hate to this become like other sites.

Good work Paul!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Another great job Paul.

It's nice to get chance to see someone elses take on tackling a detail, and the choices they make to achieve their set goal.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent read and a great detail with stunning results as to be expected.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Valetmagic said:


> Its not that anyone has anything against him personally its just some people are getting board of people kissing his ass as if he is the only person to have ever detailed a expensive car. this is a forum where people express themselves so why can i ask that if you say something negative about him the post gets removed like hes some sort of god that has a hold over people. I dont mean to sound full of it but i just dont understand why people look at him as a god as i am 100% sure that there are better detailers out there. :wave:


I dont know paul, never met him never likely to, i owe him nothing he owes me nothing, i removed post purely because they were way off topic and some i actually found rude and offensive, some appear to be wrote out of pure jealously, and some had absolutely nothing to do with "show it off" some were removed because they related to other removed posts hence would look silly if left, i would do the same if it was a 17 year old doing his saxo.

TBH if the same happened to me every time i posted as it does to paul i would be pretty pi**ed of and would not come back here.

fell free NOT to answer this and please keep on topic else i will remove any offending posts.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

My post was removed and I said positive things / stuck up for Paul, sorry not trying to stir things just didn't want to get lumped with the knockers.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Cliff said:


> My post was removed and I said positive things / stuck up for Paul, sorry not trying to stir things just didn't want to get lumped with the knockers.


Yes i realise that mate, and sorry (others were removed also) but if i left it there and removed just the offending posts then yours would look i bit silly and people would think you were mad lol


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Thought that was the case :thumb: 

Anyway, a really great write up and interesting to find out that Paul gets a pot of touch up paint made up for his details.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

wow great job, and awesome forum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

AndyC said:


> OK chaps - points made but can we keep this on topic pretty please.
> 
> It would be grossly unfair to Paul if this thread were locked for going way off topic and to be fair to all I fully understand both "sides" - pro detailers for feeling that they have Miracle's capabilities and amateurs for maybe being a bit starstruck and wanting to achieve Miracle type results.
> 
> I'm sure Paul would be the first to agree that I have no allegiance nor affiliation to Miracle Detail or Paul personally and I don't believe that he needs protecting from criticism for one minute but the rules in this section are clear and I'd ask that everyone takes them on board.


I totally agree with you AndyC, I am used to everyone trying to give me grief all the time, from Zymol, to OPC's, to other detailers, valeters, and forums and Joe bloggs in the street!! I have been in this industry for over 13 years now, I've seen it all, so nothing surprises me anymore. Im very sorry to the people that feel threatened or/and jealous of what I have achieved over the years but I can't help it if I my clients and the press love what i do!!!! None of this has been handed on a plate to me, I have worked 7 days a week for years now and usually past midnight every night to get where I am.

You don't get 3 National concours winning Miracle details, or a profile and gallery like I mine sitting on your a*se you know!!!! It has taken me years and years to get where I am (Website has taken over 700 hours to build alone so far) and please don't take this post as me being a bighead because I am not, I know where I am, and I have only got here from having a 100% determination, dedication and love for what I do...

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Very well said that man. Lovely work on the BMW


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

At the end of the day the results speak for themselves :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good answer! You put in the work and deserve the success and recognition it has brought you. Keep posting as I for one need all the help and tips going, and learn from every thread I read.

Tim


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

paul000 said:


> I totally agree with you AndyC, I am used to everyone trying to give me grief all the time, from Zymol, to OPC's, to other detailers, valeters, and forums and Joe bloggs in the street!! I have been in this industry for over 13 years now, I've seen it all, so nothing surprises me anymore. Im very sorry to the people that feel threatened or/and jealous of what I have achieved over the years but I can't help it if I my clients and the press love what i do!!!! None of this has been handed on a plate to me, I have worked 7 days a week for years now and usually past midnight every night to get where I am.
> 
> You don't get 3 National concours winning Miracle details, or a profile and gallery like I mine sitting on your a*se you know!!!! It has taken me years and years to get where I am (Website has taken over 700 hours to build alone so far) and please don't take this post as me being a bighead because I am not, I know where I am, and I have only got here from having a 100% determination, dedication and love for what I do...
> 
> ...


well put paul - i can appreciate the effort and time you have invested in getting where you are and building the client base you have. Nobody gives you anything these days and what is acheived is done through hard work. I am in a position to where you were a few years back, as well as some other pro's on here and i freely admit to have a high regard for what you have acheived, because it is hard work.

I think (as you realise) being in the position you are in and having done what you have done you will always have people who take a dislike to something, however DW is a friendly place and sometimes things written in text can be perceived in the wrong light.

keep those details coming through mate and good luck

Matt


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul is there anyway you could elaborate on using a applicator for royale and not your hands? I recently purchased Ital and wondering what would be the best way to apply it.

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Your safer to apply with a foam applicator pad, plus a more even coverage.


----------



## JD-GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice work on the BMW :thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

paul000 said:


> Your safer to apply with a foam applicator pad, plus a more even coverage.


Thank you very much


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that the same bloke who was on fifth gear?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Jake said:


> Is that the same bloke who was on fifth gear?


yes .


----------



## matmaxedout (Aug 1, 2006)

paul,

i think your a legend, your results speak a thousand words.:thumb: 

and your determination and comitment show in your work.
i for one would definatly let you detail my motor (if i didnt have a wedding to pay for later this year) , as i'm sure many people on here and around the world would.
I'm sure many other people on here can do the same (or as good) but don't put the effort and time as yourself.


mat


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice one Paul, sorry you get picked on so much. And well done the management for deleting the dissenters.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome shine,awesome paint correction,job well done!!!:thumb:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Slightly off topic but I hope the admin staff allow this post to remain as I feel it may go some way to explaining why Paul is so successful.

I'm new to the forum but feel very much at home and already sense the friendship among the members and their willingness to help others such as myself whom are new to this type of workmanship in looking after their cars.

Paul's work is outstanding, we all see this in each of the topics concerning his profession. Yes there are others who can detail a car to the same or similar standard, maybe even better, [Though I have yet to see one better] but Its not just the finished car we all see in the photos that has brought Paul to where he is now, its his total commitment to detail in every sense of the word, combined with long hours week after week, year after year.

Before I retired due to ill health 15 years back I too gave the same commitment to my profession over many years. I spent 10 years installing central heating, charged double what my piers did yet while they often had long periods of searching round for new work, I was fully booked for up to a year in advance with my clients being prepared to wait until I could get round to install their heating. 95% of my work was recommendation and I was fortunate enough to build up a client-base where cost was secondary, quality and a very high standard of work was the priority.

I took great pride in what I did, even pipe-work hidden from sight was as neat and tidy as that on show. Pipe-work on show was polished then sealed to maintain the burnished beauty of copper/brass/bronze for many years after installation. Many of my installs were on listed buildings where at times all pipe-work had to be on show, ripping out solid oak floors or hiding pipes in channels was not an option.

On completion of the installation I always supplied my clients with a schematic drawing of their heating system with every part listed, only high quality parts were used in every job. Three months after install I would carry out an inspection of the work and attend to any tiny details that required adjusting. Nine months later I would contact them to arrange an inspection at their convenience free of all cost to themselves. This would involve some three hours on average to inspect all work, drain the system, clean out and refill, this would be followed up every twelve months thereafter.

Even back then in the early 80's all my work was computerised, [Apple-Mac] so that when a client phoned for any reason, I could, with the click of a mouse relate to their install as though it was done the week before, even if in reality it may have been some years. I knew if my clients preferred to be addressed by their surname or first name. Each and every client was presented with a customised, printed manual of their heating install listing all parts along with part numbers and full easy to follow instructions on how to set/use the system to gain full advantage of same.

Many of my friends/colleagues thought I was stupid for going to such detail, I'm sure they often had a laugh behind my back but at the same time complained, even whined that I was fully booked at an average of £1,000 [Labour only] per install while they struggled to get £300 to £400 for similar specked installs. I've only scratched the surface of just how much attention to detail I paid, but after all this is a car-care forum and not a soapbox for my past working life.

A big well done to all those who show us the transformation they achieve with hard work, skill and experience, thank you for sharing your knowledge with the rest of us, it really is a pleasure to read these topics on car-care, you all truly do a wonderful job of each detail you carry out and there are far to many excellent detailers in this forum to name individually.

So, it appears I share a couple of things with Paul, attention to detail, pride of work and last but not least, the same surname…. 

My best regards to everyone, djohn. :driver:


----------



## LanCat (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice post djohn and to the point. 

Good reputation is hard won and easily lost. 

:thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice post djohn. 

Keep up the good work Paul D! :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

just spotted this amazing work. i looooove the new 3 series.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

nice one djohn I can appreciate where your coming from.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

truly amazing work,


----------

